

Why we got an email instead of a call from the YC partners after our interview - sherm8n
http://sukhchander.com/ycombinator/

======
zimpenfish
Was it because "we made a godawful stupid slideshow instead of a simple
readable blog post"?

~~~
sherm8n
Slideshow was made because someone asked for tips on their application. In the
spirit of user feedback, I hear you loud and clear.

